# The TT Shop TTOC Members Discount?



## mp302044 (Sep 23, 2012)

Maybe I'm remembering incorrectly but didn't TTOC members used to get a discount at the TT Shop? On the phone to them earlier today and they claimed not to know what I was on about!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I can't ever remember a fixed discount from TTshop. Special offers & price match from years ago, but nothing else.
Click link & check stickies.
viewforum.php?f=38
Hoggy.


----------



## ToonToon (Dec 7, 2005)

Discount from there? You're joking right?


----------



## mp302044 (Sep 23, 2012)

Yeah, so I've gathered. Good to have suppliers supporting the club eh?


----------



## LiquidMetalTT (Jul 4, 2015)

yep i spent 5K and they wouldn't even fit my gauge for free :/ ...


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

mp302044 said:


> Yeah, so I've gathered. Good to have suppliers supporting the club eh?


Big announcement coming at EvenTT dont worry 

J
xx


----------

